# stretchers



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone has used the silhouette wood stretchers for their coyotes and if fur buyers prefer them. I've noticed that no one carries them so I am going to make some. Also does anyone have dimensions of the standard split wood stretchers because I was gonna make a few of them going off of nafa.com site but the standard split wood stretchers look like they have a narrower taper. Any info would be great


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum brockman.

try the search feature near the top right and search for stretchers, you'll find some info on what the guys use and a diagram on making them


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT, I made some adjustable stretchers, you just have to make them like the old wooden ones, I turned my old style wooden one into adjustable ones:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's not that easy, but if you can make a wooden stretcher you should be able to make an adjustable one, if you have the $ order some, if you want some names you can pm me...


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks for the help. The stretchers this guy uses are what I was talking about.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I pulled my traps to move them so I will take some pics today, that guys stretchers are ok but they need to be rounded over on the edge, I will take a pic of the way I do the adjustable board, it will work a little better...


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah I was gonna use 1/4 in roundover router bit to do that and then sand em up


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That will work, I didn't get a chance to take pics, maybe today...


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

I got mine all finished up besides the bottom adjuster boards. One thing i am gonna do different is buy 1x4s instead of 1x8 when I make the. Because when I cut them at the end of shaping them the stress of the wood left a gap in the middle from them bowing out. Will be a quick fix, just have to cut some the inside bottom and they should come together.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Post some pics! Here is the way I did the bottom adjuster:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I wish I had some basswood! But Pine will work...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking stretchers there Eric !


----------



## brockman (Jan 3, 2013)

What's the deal with basswood? I noticed a lot of stretchers made from that. I do like the way you just are setup. What router bit do you use for the slots?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Ed, I cut up the wood boards I had and made adjustable ones with them. Basswood is a lot easier to work with, no knots, and it's a soft wood. It cost to much around here but if you live where it grows it's a lot cheeper. I use hand tools, I drill two holes and use a keyhole saw and a round file for the slots, and a rasp for rounding the edges...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If you want to make the top adjustable, I cut some angle iron about one inch wide, and drill three 1/4" holes, then I drill and tap one hole where the bolt goes through ( 13/64" drill bit and a 1/4-20 tap) use short wood screws in the two holes that go into the wood, that way you can adjust the width of the top of the stretcher, and after the pelt dries, you can remove the bolt and it makes it easier to get the pelt off the stretcher... if you want to know how to do it? Let me know I'll take more pics and explain it better...


----------

